# Australian stocks to watch



## bailx (26 October 2011)

BHP Billiton (ASX:BHP) is one of the most widely held stocks in Australia and is often a core holding in many stock portfolios. Over the last few years the stock have reflected the fortunes of the commodities boom and as a result the BHP stock price saw a peak last year of over $45 only to come tumbling down to less than $25 a few months later. But maybe at current prices BHP is once again a stock worth looking at?


----------



## bailx (26 October 2011)

Australian Worldwide Exploration Limited (AWE)  is an Australian based oil and gas explorer/producer that over the past few years that has ramped up production and profits. Over the last year however the fall in energy prices has caused a drop in earnings and it’s share price, but if you believe that oil and gas prices will move higher over the next few years then AWE may be a good stock to watch.


----------



## bailx (10 December 2011)

News is out that IAG are been brought out / Taken over by Westfarmers!


----------



## joea (14 January 2012)

Hi.
In the weekend Australian we see the "Expert Tipping Panel".
There are 12 tipster providing their thought for 2012. There is a small comment beside each selection.
Intersuisse, who research small emerging companies, have suggested the following:
TTI, HFA, ILU, BLY, COE, HGO, GRR, BBG and CUE.
cheers joea


----------



## young-gun (14 January 2012)

joea said:


> Hi.
> In the weekend Australian we see the "Expert Tipping Panel".
> There are 12 tipster providing their thought for 2012. There is a small comment beside each selection.
> Intersuisse, who research small emerging companies, have suggested the following:
> ...




id take whatever the tipsters said with a grain of salt. if its the same ones i was reading about theyre all bullish for 2012....

bailx all i see are downward trends, what exactly is appealing about these stocks to you? if things are going down and staying down there is usually a reason.


----------



## snsdmonkey (17 January 2012)

joea said:


> Hi.
> In the weekend Australian we see the "Expert Tipping Panel".
> There are 12 tipster providing their thought for 2012. There is a small comment beside each selection.
> Intersuisse, who research small emerging companies, have suggested the following:
> ...




BBG is definitely not a small emerging company.


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 January 2012)

snsdmonkey said:


> BBG is definitely not a small emerging company.



Do you have a theory why the share price is tracking AUD1.80 so close? I had a read of some recent announcements but may have missed something. More bad news with the half yearly maybe.

Growing up I looked at the Billabong label as top quality and universally accepted for which we paid a little more. Times are tough financially and the Chinese have saturated markets with low priced items so affordability is the common denominator I think at this time of the cycle. Surely they will prosper again.


----------



## Bill M (17 January 2012)

Wysiwyg said:


> Do you have a theory why the share price is tracking AUD1.80 so close? I had a read of some recent announcements but may have missed something. More bad news with the half yearly maybe.
> 
> Growing up I looked at the Billabong label as top quality and universally accepted for which we paid a little more. Times are tough financially and the Chinese have saturated markets with low priced items so affordability is the common denominator I think at this time of the cycle. Surely they will prosper again.




I wouldn't buy BBG. According to Commsec's website their EPS are going backwards and their dividends have been chopped and are only 25% franked these days.The problem is that their products are too expensive, I mean a T Shirt for $49.99? These days young Aussies are taking yearly trips to Bali and Thailand where they can buy the copies for $5. So over there you can buy 10 T Shirts for the price of one here. Sure the Aussie ones are better quality but with with the likes of Lowes Menswear selling similar gear for 25% of BBG's price I know where I'd rather go. I wouldn't pay $50 for this T Shirt.

http://www.billabong.com.au/product-buy-online#item_6525_drifter-t-shirt---sky-blue


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 January 2012)

Bill M said:


> These days young Aussies are taking yearly trips to Bali and Thailand where they can buy the copies for $5. So over there you can buy 10 T Shirts for the price of one here. Sure the Aussie ones are better quality but with with the likes of Lowes Menswear selling similar gear for 25% of BBG's price I know where I'd rather go. I wouldn't pay $50 for this T Shirt.



Yes that is what I mean but there is a class in society which has and will pay for the quality and genuine label when job security and income allow. Buy Lowes, sell highs.


----------



## Macros (17 January 2012)

Hi,

I posted this list in the medium/long term thread today. Includes companies with >100m market  cap & positive earnings. Perhaps it may be of use.


----------



## bailx (18 March 2012)

GRAINCORP FPO (GNC.AX)

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=gnc&ql=1


----------



## bailx (18 March 2012)

bailx said:


> GRAINCORP FPO (GNC.AX)
> 
> http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=gnc&ql=1
> 
> View attachment 46468




AWB, which currently is Australia's largest bulk wheat exporter, shipping nearly 28 percent of the country's wheat exports in the November to July period, is now subject to a recommended $1.07 billion offer from Canadian agribusiness firm, Agrium Inc (AGU.TO). [ID:nSGE67N026]

The bid, announced on Aug. 16, trumped a rival bid from GrainCorp (GNC.AX), the largest grain handler on Australia's east coast, made soon after the Gavilon deal collapsed. GrainCorp has since pulled out of the race for AWB.


----------



## bailx (12 April 2012)

*BLY* Boart Longyear

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=bly&ql=1

The world’s largest mineral exploration drilling company delivered a strong financial result for the 2011 year. Boart Longyear is now benefitting from the upswing in exploration as mining companies take advantage of record high commodity prices in gold and copper.

“Boart sees upside to pricing and margins as global rig demand exceeds supply.”


----------



## bailx (12 April 2012)

_ORI_ Orica

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=ori&ql=1

New ammonium nitrate plant venture in WA

Having plugged the leaks at the Kooragang Island ammonia plant, Orica has lit the fuse on a battle for market share in the Western Australia ammonium nitrate (AN) plant against Wesfarmers’ CSBP business. Orica will take a 45% stake in a new AN plant on the Burrup peninsula that will aim to supply the huge Pilbara iron ore markets.


----------



## bailx (13 April 2012)

*CWN* Crown

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=CWN.AX&ql=0

KEEP AN EYE ON THIS;
Crown announced a strong interim result with (normalised) net profit after tax +27.6% to $211.6 million. The interim dividend of 18cps will be paid on 17 April.

View attachment 46717


----------



## Chasero (13 April 2012)

I am keeping an eye on the following: (EDITED TO EXPLAIN REASONS)

OBL 0.067c (oil spec, has run hard already, and a lot of people would have been trapped >0.069c)
GOR 0.29c (oversold)
PEK 0.365c (down over 50% since maiden jorc release)
AZH 0.69c (in an uptrend all yr, starting from 50c to 90c, now bounced off strongly at 60c)
QPN 0.01c (breakout alert)

Closed position on QPN and opened new positions on AZH AND PEK recently.

Out of all my stocks on my March watchlist, I think PEK will run the hardest over next few weeks.

ABU	0	AUD	0.050 	12/03/2012	0.046 	0.000	0.00	0.00	13/04/2012 9:28:00 AM 	Buy Sell
AGS	1	AUD	0.360 	13/03/2012	0.290 	0.010	-0.07	0.29		Buy Sell
AVH	1	AUD	0.225 	12/03/2012	0.225 	0.000	0.00	0.23		Buy Sell
AZG	1	AUD	0.220 	22/03/2012	0.210 	0.000	-0.01	0.21		Buy Sell
AZM	1	AUD	0.270 	04/04/2012	0.275 	0.020	0.01	0.28		Buy Sell
AZX	0	AUD	0.290 	12/03/2012	0.280 	0.000	0.00	0.00		Buy Sell
BCC	1	AUD	0.061 	12/03/2012	0.059 	0.000	0.00	0.06	12/04/2012 9:55:00 AM 	Buy Sell
BLK	1	AUD	0.240 	13/03/2012	0.215 	0.000	-0.03	0.22		Buy Sell
BRU	1	AUD	3.090 	13/03/2012	2.790 	0.040	-0.30	2.79		Buy Sell
CAP	1	AUD	0.335 	05/03/2012	0.340 	0.000	0.01	0.34	12/04/2012 2:47:00 PM 	Buy Sell
CCC	0	AUD	0.250 	09/03/2012	0.200 	0.000	0.00	0.00		Buy Sell
CGM	1	AUD	0.096 	06/03/2012	0.078 	-0.002	-0.02	0.08	12/04/2012 3:56:00 PM 	Buy Sell
CTP	1	AUD	0.099 	22/03/2012	0.100 	-0.005	0.00	0.10	13/04/2012 9:12:00 AM 	Buy Sell
FAR	1	AUD	0.043 	13/03/2012	0.044 	0.002	0.00	0.04		Buy Sell
FNT	1	AUD	0.105 	13/03/2012	0.097 	0.000	-0.01	0.10		Buy Sell
GCN	1	AUD	0.026 	06/03/2012	0.032 	0.001	0.01	0.03		Buy Sell
GMR	1	AUD	0.230 	05/03/2012	0.185 	0.000	-0.05	0.19	11/04/2012 12:14:00 PM 	Buy Sell
GOR	1	AUD	0.375 	05/03/2012	0.290 	0.020	-0.09	0.29		Buy Sell
LCY	1	AUD	0.160 	20/03/2012	0.125 	0.000	-0.04	0.13	11/04/2012 11:27:00 AM 	Buy Sell
LYC	1	AUD	1.127 	09/03/2012	1.115 	0.085	-0.01	1.12	12/04/2012 5:35:00 PM 	Buy Sell
MAD	1	AUD	0.875 	13/03/2012	1.210 	0.010	0.34	1.21	12/04/2012 9:13:00 AM 	Buy Sell
MEO	2	AUD	0.233 	12/03/2012	0.335 	-0.005	0.21	0.67	12/04/2012 8:57:00 AM 	Buy Sell
MNM	1	AUD	0.145 	05/03/2012	0.120 	0.015	-0.03	0.12		Buy Sell
NDO	1	AUD	0.050 	05/03/2012	0.053 	0.002	0.00	0.05		Buy Sell
NEN	1	AUD	0.460 	22/03/2012	0.410 	0.005	-0.05	0.41		Buy Sell
NSE	1	AUD	0.675 	12/03/2012	0.595 	0.010	-0.08	0.60	12/04/2012 1:13:00 PM 	Buy Sell
NST	1	AUD	0.855 	19/03/2012	0.935 	0.025	0.08	0.94	12/04/2012 8:56:00 AM 	Buy Sell
NUP	1	AUD	0.034 	05/03/2012	0.032 	-0.001	0.00	0.03		Buy Sell
NWE	1	AUD	0.058 	05/03/2012	0.069 	0.003	0.01	0.07		Buy Sell
OBL	1	AUD	0.051 	12/03/2012	0.067 	0.005	0.02	0.07	13/04/2012 9:07:00 AM 	Buy Sell
PRR	1	AUD	0.200 	12/03/2012	0.245 	0.020	0.05	0.25	13/04/2012 8:31:00 AM 	Buy Sell
RED	1	AUD	2.270 	19/03/2012	1.800 	0.075	-0.47	1.80		Buy Sell
RMP	0	AUD	0.515 	12/03/2012	0.580 	-0.045	0.00	0.00	12/04/2012 8:20:00 AM 	Buy Sell
SFX	1	AUD	0.425 	20/03/2012	0.450 	0.000	0.03	0.45	13/04/2012 8:34:00 AM 	Buy Sell
SSN	1	AUD	0.125 	15/03/2012	0.099 	0.003	-0.03	0.10	13/04/2012 9:44:00 AM 	Buy Sell


----------



## Joe Blow (13 April 2012)

To those posting in this thread: Please ensure that you explain, even if it's just a sentence of two, why you feel stocks that you have nominated are worth keeping an eye on.

I don't mind what the reasons are, just so long as there is at least one per nominated stock. If there is a reason you are keeping an eye on a group of stocks for the same reason then feel free to group them together in order to explain what that reason is.

Thanks!


----------



## danbradster (20 April 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> To those posting in this thread: Please ensure that you explain, even if it's just a sentence of two, why you feel stocks that you have nominated are worth keeping an eye on.
> 
> I don't mind what the reasons are, just so long as there is at least one per nominated stock. If there is a reason you are keeping an eye on a group of stocks for the same reason then feel free to group them together in order to explain what that reason is.
> 
> Thanks!




KCN: Gold production is likely to almost double this quarter since the processing plant has 20% higher throughput than last quarter, and they will be mining higher grade ore.  The SP is low and I am very confident, so I have an abnormally large position of about 28% of my portfolio.  I am expecting a SP move at the end of the month after a very positive quarterly report.

Plant throughput will be 6.0-6.2mtpa versus 5.1mtpa last quarter.  Grade was 0.8g/t last quarter due to mining limitations due to flooding and government, both of those issues have been solved allowing the grade to probably move towards the mine average of 1.1g/t AUeq.


----------



## bailx (12 December 2012)

*ALZ* Australand Property Group.

well situated into highly lucrative retail business. This one is well compounded for high gains and profit. Sitting on a gold mine of property's, making high returns and budgeting on all it's investments. In august it reported profits of $89.7m. http://www.fool.com.au/2012/08/investing/australand-develops-profits/?source=aptyholnk3030001 

Recently just this week sold well sort after property's for the sums of $49m http://www.noodls.com/view/A3FDB6903A628C0108CE410FA8896152E9D01CBE and $65m http://www.noodls.com/view/D1992B3091EA93C7CE6245B226C8920DD236AE8A respectively.  

ALZ is also at present in acquisition with GPT Group whom has interest in ALZ worth billions and GPT Group want most it. http://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/1-australand-property-says-receives-041116609.html

Interesting to see how it all unfolds. My moneys on ALZ raking in the profits and compounding a very lucrative stock to trade. 

http://www.noodls.com/view/BF8E984F613E43C6F46C2109CEF09AB313BD29FC


----------



## Porper (12 December 2012)

bailx said:


> *ALZ* Australand Property Group.
> 
> well situated into highly lucrative retail business. This one is well compounded for high gains and profit. Sitting on a gold mine of property's, making high returns and budgeting on all it's investments. In august it reported profits of $89.7m. http://www.fool.com.au/2012/08/investing/australand-develops-profits/?source=aptyholnk3030001
> 
> ...




Quite a few companies looking to break out of long consolidation patterns/Trading Ranges. This one has bounced along since 2009. Monday hit the top of that range and rejected very hard. If that days high can be penetrated with a high close it should be all systems go for a decent trend developing.


----------



## tech/a (12 December 2012)

Porper said:


> Quite a few companies looking to break out of long consolidation patterns/Trading Ranges. This one has bounced along since 2009. Monday hit the top of that range and rejected very hard. If that days high can be penetrated with a high close it should be all systems go for a decent trend developing.




Agree.
But I think we will find the gap tested before a new closing high.
I'd expect an inside day--- common on such strength.


----------

